# new comunity tank set-up with platies



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Set up day
Temp= 14 deg.
Ph=7.6

Day 2
Temp =23 deg.
Ph=7.6
Ammonnia= .25ppm
N03=0ppm

Day 3
Temp=24 deg
Ph=7.6
Ammonnia= .25ppm
N03=0ppm

So far no changes in readings- which is good everything stable
Water is from borehole and very hard and calcareous.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 4 
Ammonia= .25ppm
N03=0ppm
Ph= 7.6+
Temp= 23 deg
Just increased temp a little to bring it up to 25 deg


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 5 - Wednesday
No changes to any Params.
Ammonia= .25ppm
N03=0ppm
Ph=7.6+
Temp= 24 deg.

so everything appears stable.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 6- thursday
readings are:
ammonia=.25ppm( just done a 25% water change- will re test a little bit later than an hours time)
N03=0ppm
PH=7.6+
Temp=25 deg


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 7- Friday
tank params:
Ammonia= .25ppm
N03=0ppm
ph=7.6+
temp=26 deg

going to give them a food free day tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunday 15th Dec. (new feeding regime)
2nd day without feeding

Ammonia=.25ppm
N03=0ppm
Ph=7.6
temp= 25 deg.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Tuesday 17th

water change= 25%
Ammonia =.25ppm
N03=0ppm
Ph=7.6
temp after change= 21 deg


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Wednesday 18th Dec.
fish feed this morning
readings were:
Ammonia= .25ppm









N03=0ppm
ph=7.6
temp=25 deg


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Thursday 19th Dec tank params:
Ammonia as below:









N03=0ppm
Ph=7.6
Temp=26 deg.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Friday 20th Dec.
water params:
Ammonia= .25ppm









N03=0ppm
PH=7.6
temp= 25 degs


----------

